# Cat joke



## robert@fm (Dec 26, 2012)

Apologies if you've heard this one before.  They say the old ones are the best. 

How does a cat go around Brands Hatch?





















MMMMEEEEEEEEEOOOooooow!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 2, 2013)

it made me paws for thought


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 14, 2018)

Seems to be especially relevant to this forum as it is now.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 14, 2018)

MIne does that everynight lol
Like Tom and Jerry   WHooooooooooooooooosh!!!


----------



## C&E Guy (Feb 14, 2018)

We want you to imitate a cat.

Me? How?


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 18, 2018)

Imitate a cat? Come and take a dump in my strawberry bed.


----------

